# Baci's Blood test results im numb



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Please everyone next Wed I'm bringing Baci for a Ultrasound ...Let me try to start from the beginning for about 5 day baci's Poop was very soft and i called to make a apt with Dr Kross to see him we went yesterday.While i was there i had a blood test done plus poop and urine...
Today i got a call from another Vet that's there saing that some results came in ...
#1 Baci was exposed to Giardia :w00t: he hardly goes out but OK ill pic up the pills that he needs to take for 5 day.
#2 she proceeds to tell me that there is also a few other things his
AST is 81 normal is 15-66 last year 35
alt is 275 normal is 12-118 last year 45
Alkaline Phosphatase 405 normal 5-131 last year 32 
I started to try and go on line but after what i was reading I'm in shock
I'm trying to be positive but its hard....
Please pray for my boy and for me to have the strenth i have not been well myself and i feel like i just got suckerpunched and lost my breath..


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will keep Baci in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm sending prayers to you and Baci. I don't know what the blood tests mean but you know that our wonderful members will chime in and help you try to figure them out. Sending hugs from Tyler and I.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I'm so sorry. I know how upset you must be. I do hope your sweet boy will be okay. Please keep us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you and Baci:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kathy I'm really sorry. I know how panicked you are at the moment because I was there years ago with my Zoe. Try not to panic. I'm certainly not an expert and there are others on here with much more knowledge then I have, but elevated ALT and AST's could simply be from Baci having an infection. Couldn't the Giardia in itself raise the ALT and AST's? And it could be something that will be easily remedied by a broadspectrum antibiotic...one that would take care of both say Lepto and Hepatitis. Please know that many of us on here have been right where you are and we know and understand what you are feeling and going through right now. We'll be here for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll be keeping you and Baci in our thoughts! Fingers, toes and paws as crossed for you!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone ..I wish my Vet was not in Vegas and i had to speak to someone else to begin with..After about 5 phone calls back and forth it was recommended that 1 get the pills tomorrow for the GiardIa that will be for 5 days...The ultrasound was recommended from My Vets Asc plus the Vet who called me..My Vet knows i would do anything for Baci believe me it just cost me almost 400.00 plus the ultrasound another 290.00 ill have to be selling a lot of clothes to make up...In my next life I'm coming back as a Vet.LOL.... I'm just praying that is a infection that can be cured with a pill but why a ultrasound? i don't know these numbers are off and considering he had a blood test last July he had other things but not these ..It seems that every year more or less in the Summer he gets sick maybe related who knows..


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathy - ALT, AST and Alk Phos are all enzymes that could be related to liver and could also be elevated because of some sort of infection. I'm with Crystal, wondering what the levels would be once he finishes with whatever he'll be taking for the giardia. Has Baci ever had a bile acid test? And how are his teeth? Honestly, if Baci were my dog I'd be waiting on doing an ultrasound until after he finishes with the antibiotics. I'd also ask the vet why they want to do an ultrasound, what they know about Maltese and liver issues and what other options can be considered ... like milk thistle or change in diet. How old is Baci and how is his health other than soft poop?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I thank you all again..Tomorrow when i pic up the pills I'm going to speak to Dr Kross's Asc ask if he can call him in Vegas and go over what the results with him he will be back next week anyway and would be there Wed ..I also feel like i should wait the last pill will be on Tues maybe one thing at a time 
Mary Baci did not have a bile test only had blood tests ..last year Baci had a cleaning on his teeth and they pulled 2 teeth ..Baci is 5 1/2 years old


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathy, easier said than done but try not to worry. I'll preface this by saying that vets cannot possibly know every breed specific anomaly and have to go by their textbook knowledge but I really wish before they push the panic button they'd just go to the internet and do a little bit of breed specific research. If Baci is showing no symptoms of being sick, i.e., chronic vomiting or diarrhea, losing weight, gaining weight, excessive urination and/or consumption of water, I really would first give consideration to some liver support options and a change in diet. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Mary almost none of these symptoms...He weighed 5.3 last July he is 5.6 3 oz more is nothing...no vomiting he did have very soft poop ..last year he was constipated and maybe in the whole year thrown up a few times 1 or 2 ..His drinking is the same peeing hard to tell it does not seem like more..I home cook for him i did tell Dr Kross exactly what he gets plus all the Animal essentials vitamins etc.I'm praying its not his liver ..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Kathy, easier said than done but try not to worry. I'll preface this by saying that vets cannot possibly know every breed specific anomaly and have to go by their textbook knowledge but I really wish before they push the panic button they'd just go to the internet and do a little bit of breed specific research. If Baci is showing no symptoms of being sick, i.e., chronic vomiting or diarrhea, losing weight, gaining weight, excessive urination and/or consumption of water, I really would first give consideration to some liver support options and a change in diet. Hang in there and keep us posted.


I think the thing about simply giving milk thistle to bring down the liver levels that concerns me is what if they have something like hepatitis or lepto? As an example, I knew Zoe was not acting herself when she was 2 yrs old. My vet said she's not a sick dog and told me I was a nervous mom. I insisted on a full blood panel that revealed high ALT and AST's. Of course the vet was thinking shunt or MVD like all vets do and ordered an ultra sound. Thankfully the vet that did the ultrasound happened to notice Zoe's kidney's were dialated. Since her liver was normal sized, my vet concluded it had to be Lepto. We titered her and the first titer came back negative. Went ahead and gave an antibiotic for Lepto that would also take care of hepatitis since that was another possibility. A month after her last dose of meds for Lepto we did the titer again and this time it came back with a very low marker. So we caught the Lepto super early, before there were even true physical symptoms.

So what I'm wondering is if after Baci's meds for Giardia are finished, if his ALT's and AST's and Alkaline Phosphatase are still high, why not give a broad spectrum antibiotic and then check again? I've been asking myself this question for a little while now. Why do vets just automatically do an ultrasound that won't normally help to diagnose some sort of infection? (And really doesn't show a shunt unless it's a major shunt.) And is it safe to assume if the liver levels come down with milk thistle, that it's asymptomatic MVD and not some type of infection? I guess the real question is, will milk thistle bring down the liver levels if there is something else going on?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Kathy,
A year and a half ago I took my then 13 year old Cisco in for a regular physical. His ALT, AST, and alkaline phosphatase were very high. Three and four times higher than normal. Like you I was shocked and worried. I had just lost my other 13 year old dog and was scared I would lose Cisco so closely to Baci's passing. Cisco was asymptomatic, so my vet said she wanted to wait before doing any other testing. She put Cisco on Buck Mountain Herbal Gold Milk Thistle and retested his levels two or three weeks later. When she saw improvement, we just continued with the milk thistle and regular monitoring. His numbers gradually came down. Cisco is now 14 1/2. A few weeks ago he had his predental blood work done and his ALT and AST were all within normal range!!! 

I hope my story helps somewhat with your panic. I clearly remember that feeling of dread.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you and Baci, Kathy.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I think the thing about simply giving milk thistle to bring down the liver levels that concerns me is what if they have something like hepatitis or lepto? As an example, I knew Zoe was not acting herself when she was 2 yrs old. My vet said she's not a sick dog and told me I was a nervous mom. I insisted on a full blood panel that revealed high ALT and AST's. Of course the vet was thinking shunt or MVD like all vets do and ordered an ultra sound. Thankfully the vet that did the ultrasound happened to notice Zoe's kidney's were dialated. Since her liver was normal sized, my vet concluded it had to be Lepto. We titered her and the first titer came back negative. Went ahead and gave an antibiotic for Lepto that would also take care of hepatitis since that was another possibility. A month after her last dose of meds for Lepto we did the titer again and this time it came back with a very low marker. So we caught the Lepto super early, before there were even true physical symptoms.
> 
> So what I'm wondering is if after Baci's meds for Giardia are finished, if his ALT's and AST's and Alkaline Phosphatase are still high, why not give a broad spectrum antibiotic and then check again? I've been asking myself this question for a little while now. Why do vets just automatically do an ultrasound that won't normally help to diagnose some sort of infection? (And really doesn't show a shunt unless it's a major shunt.) And is it safe to assume if the liver levels come down with milk thistle, that it's asymptomatic MVD and not some type of infection? I guess the real question is, will milk thistle bring down the liver levels if there is something else going on?


I'm not a big fan of giving antibiotics unless I know what it's for. My hesitation with doing an ultrasound is that the assumption immediately is liver shunt or Cushing's Disease or cancer. And, with no visible symptoms of anything being wrong, an ultrasound may not be the most appropriate diagnostic tool. Baci is 5-1/2 years old. If he had a shunt there would most likely be other signs. Same with Cushings or cancer. It might be better to test/titer for other things like tick borne diseases or lepto before ordering up an ultrasound. And sometimes a change of diet is all that is needed. We, as humans, can have "odd" bloodwork (cholesterol and triglycerides, for example) for no better reason than the food we eat or the vitamins/supplements we take. And we can normalize the bloodwork by changing diet or adding/subtracting vitamins/supplements.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If it was me I'd want some testes for tick borne disease done just to confirm or rule out. I know there are a lot of them going around here in upstate NY. 
Also, I'd not panic with the elevations in the enzymes at this point. I think the Giardia, alone could cause some elevation.. and if indeed one of the tick-issues added would cause elevation as well. 
try to take it one day/thing at a time.... praying it will be an 'easy-fix' !


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I can not thank you all enough for responding to this for my Baci...Last night he did throw up 3 times in the middle of the night...for the 2 prior days Dr Kross had me give him tylon 6 dram for 5 days my mother did put it in his food yesterday...When i go there this morning to pick up the pills for the Giardiai will see who i can talk to ..I also feel they should be treating him first things first. Im going to give him the Milk thistlle as soon as i can..
This morning i took him for a walk his poop looked normal...I still am in shock ...I keep on saying to myself THE POWER OF POSATIVE THINKING..its hard to do at times.. Kathy xo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ohkathy im so sorry and i can imagine how worried u must be , but i agree with the girls girl . think positive. i will be praying for baci ! hugs .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How scary for you. :grouphug: my best wishes and prayers for Baci. rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lost of prayers for precious Baci (((hugs)))


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of hugs and kisses and prayers to , to Baci,you and your family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts for Baci.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm thinking of you and Baci today and praying for you. I think you got some great info here as to not jumping to the worst conclusions and trying to see if some things can be ruled out. Let us know if you get in touch with your vet who's away. Maybe that will help a lot. Also I wonder about running the tests again. A few months ago I had a couple of numbers that were stupidly afoul of what they have been and should be. Ran another blood test and they were just fine and dandy so you never know. Keep us posted. Am on my way to VT so on the road soon but will check later from there. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just came back from my Vets office i did get the results and the pills for the Giardia...I cancelled the sonogram until his pills are taken for the exposure of Giardia and my own Vet comes back Tues I'm not doing anything else ..Thanks for all your help with helping me make that decision..
here are concerns that i have 
besides the ones i posted there are a few more things that I'm wondering about...
Neutrophils 54 norm 60-77 
Lymphocytes 36 norm 12-30
Cholesterol 462 norm 92-324 last year 137
than recap
AST 81 15 66 LY 35
ALT 275 12-118 LY 45
ALK PHOSPHATASE 405 5-131 LY 32 ------ NORMAL Urinalysis 
All others are in the normal range...
I still am confused on how he got exposed to the Giardia when we hardly go anywhere my Vets Asc who i really like said i also can get it if he kissed my ...HAHAHA He has the name Baci (KISSES IN Italian) I give him at least a million kisses ...Id better laugh ...well that's about it everyone..thanks for listening Kathy xo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thinking of you and Baci today.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Honestly the numbers aren't that exciting. In a clinically normal dog I'd recheck in a month.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci just threw up again ..He did not want anything to eat ..I did start the Giardia pills ..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now reading this......I hope little Baci will be alright the next check. Please keep us informed........I know how much you love him!!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, I hope it nothing too serious with Baci. Praying he'll be healthy soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- I'm just reading this. Sending lots of prayers for Baci and hugs for you. 

I agree that you will probably feel a lot better once you talk to your regular Vet.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

*I'm Praying for you*

I hope everything works out well.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kathy I just saw this. I'm so sorry you're going through this with Baci. It's scary and heartbreaking for us when our little ones aren't well. It sounds like you've made a good decision to wait with the ultrasound until the meds are done. Please give Baci a baci from me and Bonnie. And do keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy, first off I'm sending you a big ol' HUG, I know how much you love your boy, he's going to be ok, I just feel it, I will be praying for him and watching for a update


Heavenly Father, here I am just wanting to talk with you, I'm so thankful for my friends at spoiled maltese, Lord little Baci needs your touch, thank you Lord for giving him to Kathy, comfort her, give her your peace that passes all understanding. I thank you for Baci and ask for many wonderful healthy years for him. Thank you Lord for your healing touch on this precious little life. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks to all again ..All is quite here .Baci is resting did eat his food gave me a love bite when i gave him his meds ..I love him so much.Im working tommorow so mom will be with him.. Night all Kathy xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww, Kath. I hope he feels better tomorrow. Make sure that he's hydrated enough though with the vomiting. Sending prayers. rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci slept well last night took him out this morning his poop was small but solid...The Tylon must be helping and yesterday first day for Giardia pills..Im praying tats the reason for his blood test coming out like that...I also am stopping all supplements in his food .I also thought maybe whatever i was doing was not good for him ...Still getting pumpkin .chicken ,little veggies .yogurt ..
Have to work today so again mom will be home with my little guy..Please keep praying ..Kathy xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kath - good news. Will keep praying for Baci and you. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldn't waste any probiotics while your giving an antibiotic. You have to space them so many hours apart or the antibiotic kills the live active cultures in the probiotics. Just be sure to start them up again once you've finished the antibiotics. 

Glad little Baci seems to be feeling better!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I wouldn't waste any probiotics while your giving an antibiotic. You have to space them so many hours apart or the antibiotic kills the live active cultures in the probiotics. Just be sure to start them up again once you've finished the antibiotics.
> 
> 
> Glad little Baci seems to be feeling better!


 



Thanks so much....no more probiotics.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- still praying for Baci. Was glad to see that he was doing better this morning.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for baci , n hoping he will get better real soon.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say Baci had a great day.He ate all is food and took his meds no vomit plus a solid poop..This does not say anything about the blood test but hoping it was the Giardia that made it go haywire ..
I must tell you all if i had to wait until Tues until Dr Kross came back from Holiday and did not have you all to talk to and get the best advice i think i would have had a break down..
I feel stronger for Baci that i am not going to jump the gun unless its necessary and take fist things first..Kathy xo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- you may not remember, but when I took Lacie into the Vet for her regular exam last year (2010), my regular Vet had been called to a horse case and I saw a very young, inexperienced Vet. She told me that Lacie now had Grade 4 LPs and would need immediate surgery. Her LPs had always been a low Grade 1. I couldn't believe this. She wasn't acting like her LPs had changed -- no limping, etc. I was very upset to say the least. She had a dental scheduled for the following week with her regular Vet and I asked her to check Lacie's LPs again. My regular Vet told me they were still the same -- only a minor Grade 1 and she laughingly said that was the difference between her 25+ years of experience and someone just out of Vet school. This year, when we went back for Lacie's Annual Checkup, I had a new Vet (new to me) because my regular Vet had retired to work only with abused animals from the Sheriff's Dept. Anyway, the new Vet (who had never seen Lacie before) confirmed a Grade 1 LPs.

About 2-3 months ago, JenniferHope423 took Bailey to her Vet and her regular Vet was out. The other Vet told her that Bailey had a huge heart problem. Jennifer posted here and said that she was waiting until her regular Vet returned. Of course, Jennifer was very upset and trying to research everything. In the end, once she saw her regular Vet, there was only a slight murmur -- nothing to panic about or have surgery over.

I'm telling you both of these stories because I truly believe that once you see your regular Vet, he will have positive information about Baci and he will be able to relieve your anxiety.

Still sending prayers and I'm happy to hear that Baci had a good day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you and Baci tonight


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kisses and hugs to Baci! Hope things will continue to improve.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

kathym said:


> Just wanted to say Baci had a great day.He ate all is food and took his meds no vomit plus a solid poop..This does not say anything about the blood test but hoping it was the Giardia that made it go haywire ..
> I must tell you all if i had to wait until Tues until Dr Kross came back from Holiday and did not have you all to talk to and get the best advice i think i would have had a break down..
> I feel stronger for Baci that i am not going to jump the gun unless its necessary and take fist things first..Kathy xo


Great news, Kathy!:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci slept well last night better than i did..I still can not get over the drastic levels his blood test showed in less than one year..
The worst is Goggle his results and what I'm reading is nerve racking..The only good thing he has mostly none of symptoms except every now than than he get constipated he did have the loose poop last week but from what I'm reading that was caused by the Giardia..He also had his LP ..

I took him out this morning his poop was solid but looked very dark green maybe from the meds..He ate all is food .I have had him on only Chicken veggies pumpkin a littler yam and a little olive oil that it ..no yogurt and very few Halo chic treats .Sorry if i keep repeating all this but maybe i did something wrong with what i was feeding him ..
Kathy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm glad he's doing better and don't apologize for posting about him. I think we're all on edge to see that's he's okay and to help so the more info the better. I bet this is all from the Giardia. So how the heck do you figure where he got that from???:blink: Did the vet give you an incubation period?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue for the life of me i can not figure it out...Baci walks around the block that's it...than i either carry him or he is in the stroller..He never goes to a dog run or park mainly because he is allergic to bee stings that can be deadly ..I have practically have him in a bubble and look what happened..The only thing i can think of he did get groomed about 6 weeks ago..
The handy men and doormen on my block really do a good job rinsing off the sidewalks but Baci does have a friends in the neighborhood and they do sniff around...I have not had him go near any other dog plus i pick him up go over too all the other dog owners in my neighborhood to tell them he was exposed..The Giardia is one issue its those blood results that i can get over...I just sent a message to Dr Jammie i hope she doesn't mind.. Kathy


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie had lepto, she only went out in her backyard and the groomers. I think she got it at the groomers because my other 2 did not get it. I am glad Baci is feeling better and I bet the numbers go back down after the infection is gone. Ellie's went down after she was treated for lepto, they were never normal because of her liver disease. I do not think groomers are good with cleaning up after dogs have accidents and I am sure they get sick dogs. Her groomer did not even know what Lepto was when I called to let them know.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci had a good day.Ate food well and seemed to have more energy..He even ran up and down our hall chasing his ball ..
Dr Jamie was kind enough to respond to my message i left her..I explained as much as i could and she also agreed that his results may have been off because of the Geardia..She also said he should not have been on the Tylan the same time as the Metronidazloe Vet # 2 never sad to stop the Tylan thank God i did...Im starting to get a better grip on things but still very concerned ..Thanks again all Kathy xo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci had another good night ..We went for a walk but it started to rain he does not like the rain so he looked up at me as if to say mommy lets make a run for it...He did not make a poop hopefully he will before i leave for work I'm keeping a close eye ...
Tomorrow Dr Kross will be back so i can go over everything with him to see if he also agrees to wait for ultrasound until after the Giardia clears plus i need to bring poop back to be test in 2 weeks..
Got to get ready for work that will keep me busy so i wont think so much ..Kathy xo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad he had a good night, Kathy. Hopefully that means the meds are working!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kath - so far, so good. I'm glad Baci's feeling more like himself wanting to run away from the rain. :HistericalSmiley: Work today? Oh no!! Now I'm feeling worse for you then for Baci. Can't wait for you to see your vet. Keep us posted. Still sending prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kathy, you are such a great mom to Bacci. I'm glad he is doing better. I agree to wait and run numbers after his infection clears. Although I am speculating, I think that the groomer is the most likely place he picked up the giardia. Unfortunately, there are a lot of nasty things they can pick up from groomers. I believe his numbers will come back down. Giardia can be hard to get rid of, so don't be surprised if Bacci needs to take another round of meds. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for another post. As a precaution, can you tour your groomer's facilities? If Bacci picked up the giardia there, this is a cleanliness issue, IMHO. In any case, you may want to inform the groomer of the giardia, so hopefully, they will do a better job of cleaning and sterilizing everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy to hear that Baci seems to be on the mend. :grouphug: we love our little ones so, these things are pretty scary.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kathy, I understand how alarming this sounds, but maybe it's just an infection, so try not to panic. Easy for me to say, I know..but you don't want Baci to pick up on your anxiousness. Praying the ultrasound finds nothing to worry about. hugs to you and kisses to beautiful Baci!:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say that thank God Baci had another good day ...Tomorrow Dr Kross will be back and i will speak to him about everything.....Will keep you all posted ..Kathy xo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad, Kathy!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

This is the last day for Baci's Giardia pills thank God they did make him sleepy.
Dr Kross is back today and hopefully i don't have to wait all day to speak to him..I hope he has the time today to go over all of Baci's blood tests etc..If he says the same about the Ultrasound knowing he is not a alarmist then i will be bringing him in tomorrow I'm hoping that's not going to happen.. 
Thanks everyone for helping me not go crazy since last Thursday ..Will keep you posted Kathy xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait until you talk to him. Are you bringing Baci in or just talking to him on the phone?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kathy, we'll be thinking of you and Baci today! I hope you are able to speak with Dr. Kross soon...keep us posted!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad to know baci is doing better , and hoping for good news when u talk to ur vet today


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Anxious for an update on what your vet had to say. Still sending prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Good luck::heart:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just an update after speaking to Dr Kross very late today he strongly feels that after seeing the drastic rise in his blood test compared to LY that he wants to rule out as much as possible..He really feels that the Ultrasound will give us more info with the blood test...Tomorrow morning at 10.30 will are scheduled for the test ..Poor baby does not get any food or water after midnight...He said after looking at the blood text it looks like Cushings but because there is absolutely no symptoms...Tonight is the last of the Giardia pills he doubts the would alter the blood test but an infection would..He said he does not feel we should wait because what ever it is he could be starting to take medication to lower his levels....
Please all put the white light around Baci ...Thanks Kathy xo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh beautiful boy Baci....I am praying for you. Give mommy some extra loving tonight. I think your Vet is wise to do an ultrasound. Keep the faith Kathy. Give Baci some kisses for me too. :grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm sending prayers to both of you and hoping that Baci will be alright.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- Sending prayers and hugs. I know that you must be on pins and needles and wish we could help both of you. Prayers are powerful and hopefully all will be well with little Bacie.rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:THANK YOU GOD AND THANK YOU TO ALL MY SM FRIENDS ...JUST GOT BACK FROM DR KROSS ...ULTRA SOUND- NEG :chili::chili:ADRIENAL GLAND TEST- NEG:chili::chili:HE DOES HAVE TO TAKE DENAMARIN FOR 2 MONTHS THAN HAVE HIS BLOOD WORK DONE AGAIN...HE SAYS ITS PROBABLY WAS SOME SORT OF TOXIC THAT ALTERED HIS BLOOD TEST BUT WHATEVER IT IS ITS NOT BAD.
I DO BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF PRAYER AND I BELIEVE THAT YOU ALL HAVE A DIRECT CONNECTION TO GOD...I LOVE YOU ALL THANK YOU KATHY @ BACI XOXOXO


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Am just seeing the update on Baci and praying that the results will be good. I know how it is "not to know." :smpullhair: You just keep swallowing your heart and trying to focus on the next thing to do. Do hang in there Kathy---it sounds like your have a good vet! That is such a comfort.
Please let us know what he says when you can. You will be close in our hearts and prayers. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm so relieved. Did they take blood today to run a new testing of it? Just thinking that would be worthwhile instead of going on another med for a long time. Was there any way that the Giardia could have caused the blood results? Maybe now that that course of treatment is over you'll get better results. So happy that the ultrasound was negative and that you have peace of mind after it. Glad prayers are working; we'll just keep sending them to Baci and you. :chili::chili: BTW, did they have to put Baci out for the ultrasound??


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue i have to look up what the pills are ..But when i asked about giving him milk thistle his asst said its already in this so do not give him more..They did not give another blood test Dr Kross want to wait 2 months than take it..He said He also wants to wait up on the Giardia test ..They did not put him out ..He has a little area on his belly shaved..They also did checked the Adrenal glad ill have to look that up toDr Kross and the Dr who did the test fell like its nothing...There has been a lot of construction going on in my building he said it could even be toxins from there..xo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you :chili::chili::chili: :cloud9:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- I know how relieved you are. I'm so glad that Baci is doing well. I'll continue prayers, but am so glad to hear the good news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kathym said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:THANK YOU GOD AND THANK YOU TO ALL MY SM FRIENDS ...JUST GOT BACK FROM DR KROSS ...ULTRA SOUND- NEG :chili::chili:ADRIENAL GLAND TEST- NEG:chili::chili:HE DOES HAVE TO TAKE DENAMARIN FOR 2 MONTHS THAN HAVE HIS BLOOD WORK DONE AGAIN...HE SAYS ITS PROBABLY WAS SOME SORT OF TOXIC THAT ALTERED HIS BLOOD TEST BUT WHATEVER IT IS ITS NOT BAD.
> I DO BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF PRAYER AND I BELIEVE THAT YOU ALL HAVE A DIRECT CONNECTION TO GOD...I LOVE YOU ALL THANK YOU KATHY @ BACI XOXOXO


We apparently were posting at the exact same time! So happy w/you Kathy! God is good!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's wonderful news, Kathy! So happy for both of you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

woo hoo thats great !!!!!! i will continue praying for his speedy recovery .... i also believe in the power of prayer kathy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

God is good...oh Kathy I am SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND BACI!!!!

:walklikeanegyptian::wub2::tender::cheer::cheer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Today was so emotional that by the time We got home my 83 year old mom came with me and Baci...When we got home we all collapsed and fell asleep until almost 5 PM.. 
I did look up the pills that Dr Kross gave Baci ...I'm still not exactly clear of everything because if they want to test him in 2 months hopefully the levels will be normal ..I don't want to put myself through the What Ifs ....So for this minute I'm feeling very relieved...
Thanks Again to all ..Kathy @ BACI XOXO


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Today was so emotional that by the time We got home my 83 year old mom came with me and Baci...When we got home we all collapsed and fell asleep until almost 5 PM..
> I did look up the pills that Dr Kross gave Baci ...I'm still not exactly clear of everything because if they want to test him in 2 months hopefully the levels will be normal ..I don't want to put myself through the What Ifs ....So for this minute I'm feeling very relieved...
> Thanks Again to all ..Kathy @ BACI XOXO


Boy do I know that feeling. I know you were going on pure adrenaline worrying about Baci and especially him going thru the test. Then you get the good news and all that fight or flight stuff flees from your body and you're drained. So glad you all got to sleep. Assuming Baci was right with you with the nap stuff Please take care of yourself too Kathy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Forgot the funny story this morning ....I thought i would take Baci in his carriage to my Vets office is on 37th off of of 1 st Ave so i thought it would be a nice walk...Well Baci realized where we were going started to bark stood up backwards barking his head off ..When we crossed over 3rd he knew for sure he jumped out of the carriage :w00t: He was rigged in but still was dangling ...That's how we started off ...That my boy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

kathym said:


> Forgot the funny story this morning ....I thought i would take Baci in his carriage to my Vets office is on 37th off of of 1 st Ave so i thought it would be a nice walk...Well Baci realized where we were going started to bark stood up backwards barking his head off ..When we crossed over 3rd he knew for sure he jumped out of the carriage :w00t: He was rigged in but still was dangling ...That's how we started off ...That my boy


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:They are so smart, aren't they? Bonnie knew the route to our previous vet, but still isn't sure about the new one...luckily she LOVES her Dr. Michelle and gives her kissies when she sees her.

Still sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery for our little Baci.:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathy, Denamarin is a liver support supplement. Among other things it contains silybin which is extracted from milk thistle. So your vet's office is correct that Baci will be getting the good stuff from the milk thistle in the Denamarin. Glad to hear that all is well!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - how's Baci feeling? Is he taking to the new diet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033::chili: FANTASTIC NEWS!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci is doing well with his food...I got up this morning and made him a new batch but because he has to wait 1 hour after takeing the pill it just made me feel so good to see the way he was looking at me as if to say mommy I'm hungry ...I pray to God that after these 8 weeks are over and he is retested everything is back to normal...He did play with his ball and ran up and down the hall....I'm still asking for prayers until all of this is over...Kathy xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Baci hasn't been out of my thoughts and prayers since he got sick. :grouphug: I'm still here for him and hoping it will all be a distant memory.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Baci hasn't been out of my thoughts and prayers since he got sick. :grouphug: I'm still here for him and hoping it will all be a distant memory.


 

Thank YOU:heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy to see your little beauty is recovering. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kathym said:


> Baci is doing well with his food...I got up this morning and made him a new batch but because he has to wait 1 hour after takeing the pill it just made me feel so good to see the way he was looking at me as if to say mommy I'm hungry ...I pray to God that after these 8 weeks are over and he is retested everything is back to normal...He did play with his ball and ran up and down the hall....I'm still asking for prayers until all of this is over...Kathy xo


Count Kitzel & me in for the prayer watch! Please up-date us when the results are in!
sending love


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy, I'm glad to read Baci is doing better! 

You both are still in our thoughts and prayers! Hugs are sent to you and your little darling!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci is doing OK but has been a little constipated...I'm not sure if its from his Fish diet or what but anything at this point that's a little off is making me very nervous...I have the pumpkin in his food and did give a little olive oil in a spoon took him out 3 times today he did poop all 3 time but more like olive size poop all stuck together ...Should i call my Vet or I'm i over reacting..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would call the vet, just to let him or her know what's going on. Maybe this is a side effect of the meds. But, to ease your mind, I'd give a call.

Lots of love and prayers to you and Baci.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It doesn't sound like an emergency to me (does he seem to be in discomfort?) but you could call the vet tomorrow morning and see what he says and that you're giving pumpkin. I've always been on the fence whether pumpkin hardens or loosens stool for dogs. I've read both.:w00t: Make sure that he's drinking plenty of water though to help with the constipation. If you have any chicken broth (no or low salt) you could put a little in Baci's water and it might attract him to it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> It doesn't sound like an emergency to me (does he seem to be in discomfort?) but you could call the vet tomorrow morning and see what he says and that you're giving pumpkin. I've always been on the fence whether pumpkin hardens or loosens stool for dogs. I've read both.:w00t: Make sure that he's drinking plenty of water though to help with the constipation. If you have any chicken broth (no or low salt) you could put a little in Baci's water and it might attract him to it.


Pumpkin and sweet potato are both good for BOTH diarrhea and constipation. :thumbsup:

Kathy I'm guessing this is a side effect of the meds but like he others suggested, I would call tomorrow and just ask the vet.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i think small firm poo is natural for dr. dodd's diet....and as crystal said, the sweet potato works the same as pumpkin for both constipation and diarrhea.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm calling my Vet to be on the safe side...I have been giving him a combo of pumpkin and yam..He has been drinking plenty of water and loves the food its just the poop i keep feeling his stomach it to me feels slightly harder but not sure it really depends on how he is siting.He is acting pretty normal even humped his fave toy but just these little things that im concerned with
Its 2,30 AM i wake up out of a dead sleep and go on line..I'm so worried i cant think straight ..


----------

